# P0201 Code, dealer serviceable only?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Wilgocrazy said:


> What's up CT team,
> So my 16.5 LT auto went out of commission a few days ago while driving home, got the Service Stabilitrak and CEL on my dash and lost a lot of power (can't go above 20mph, limp mode?). Scanned and only got P0201 code fuel injector fault cylinder 1, and was told by a Sunoco shop it was a dealer serviceable only part for the fuel injectors because a special tool is needed. Can anyone confirm or is it possible to change the injectors yourself on the Gen2's?
> 
> Would really appreciate any input, thanks!


I'm not sure if a specialized tool is required or not. However even if it is, you can replace the injector yourself by buying the tool. Most specialized tools aren't that expensive.


----------



## Wilgocrazy (Nov 7, 2018)

JLL said:


> I'm not sure if a specialized tool is required or not. However even if it is, you can replace the injector yourself by buying the tool. Most specialized tools aren't that expensive.


I thought so, I’ve just been asking around what special tool is need but no luck, but I’ll see over Xmas break to see if I can get it done myself. Appreciate the response, thanks!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You need special tools to size the Teflon seal on the fuel injector. The special removal tools are also very helpful in getting them out of head, they can get really stuck in there. You'll need the injector that's bad, seal kits for the remaining 3 injectors and the fuel feed pipe from the HP pump to the fuel rail. The tool kit is redonkulously expensive and there aren't any aftermarket alternatives that I know of. EN-51146 tool number.


----------



## Wilgocrazy (Nov 7, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> You need special tools to size the Teflon seal on the fuel injector. The special removal tools are also very helpful in getting them out of head, they can get really stuck in there. You'll need the injector that's bad, seal kits for the remaining 3 injectors and the fuel feed pipe from the HP pump to the fuel rail. The tool kit is redonkulously expensive and there aren't any aftermarket alternatives that I know of. EN-51146 tool number.


Wow! Thanks for the info bro, yeah just found the tool online and was like hell nah lol. I’ve done injectors on other cars before but never on a chevy let alone my cruze, pretty in depth. Decided to have towed to my dealer after a few shops said they can’t complete the job. Hopefully the job will be completed while I’m off from work for Christmas. I’ll keep you all updated in case any others have similar issue.
I appreciate the help! Thanks!


----------



## Wilgocrazy (Nov 7, 2018)

finally got her back yesterday, pretty fast repair went in christmas eve, parts came in and got worked on Tuesday and was ready for pick up next day. $980 for bad injector and line in cylinder 1, thought it would be worse, but not too bad, luckily the stimmy check covered most of it lol. She’s running like a champ again, no issues so far.


----------

